# شفرة تويوتا



## بن عاطف (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعضاء والمهندسين والمشرفين عندي سؤال اذا احد عنده معلومة فلا يبخل علي 
عندي زميل معه سيارة بيك اب تويوتا 2008 بدل سير التيمت وولعت لمبة التيمت كيف نطفي اللمبه هل تعرفون شفرتها لان لها شفرة يعرفونها اصحاب الشركة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز ارجو ان توضح ما معنى التيمت لاني لم اسمع بهذا المصطلح ليتسنى لنا مساعدتك انشاء الله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم حسب ما فهمت من كلامك انك تعنى لمبة ال T-belt
واذا كان فهمى صحيحا فطريقة اطفائها كالتالى

قم بالضغط على الدواسة بتاعت ال trip الموجودة بالطبلون والمفتاح فى وضع off
افتح السوتش فى وضع on ثم انتظر 30 ثانية
حرر الدواسة ثم اضغطها وحررها سيظهر لك رقم 15 بالشاشة
اضغط ضغطات متتالية حتى يظهر لك الرقم 20
قم بضغط الدواسة لمدة 10 ثوانى تقريبا وستطفئ اللمبة


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العقاب الهرم ارجو منك تقديم شرح مختصر عن لمبة ال T-belt حيث اني اول مرة اسمع انها لها لمبة تحذير 
ارجو منك افادتي في هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م رشدي حموده (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخ عقااااااااب ................... تحياااتي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العقاب الهرم ارجو منك تقديم شرح مختصر عن لمبة ال T-belt حيث اني اول مرة اسمع انها لها لمبة تحذير
> ارجو منك افادتي في هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيك



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى الحبيب
لمبة ال T-belt موجودة فى معظم سيارات تويوتا مثل اللاندكروزر البك اب والاستيشن والبرادو والهايلوكس والهايس وغيرها .. وهى مرتبطة بالمسافة التى يجب عندها تغيير ال timing belt وبعد قطع هذه المسافة تضئ اللمبة تلقائيا لتنبيه السائق .. مثلا معظم سيارات تويوتا الجديدة تضئ هذه اللمبة فور وصول عداد قراءة الكيلومترات المقطوعة ODO الى 50,000 كيلومتر فهى مرتبطة بالعداد.

وتختلف طريقة اطفاءها من موديل لاخر فبعض الموديلات ( التسعينات وبداية الالفينات ) يتوجب عليك فك لوحة العدادات* لاطفاء اللمبة وطبعا تختلف الطريقة من موديل لاخر ففى بعض الموديلات توجد فيشة بالجهة الخلفية للوحة تقوم بنزعها وتركيبها فى مكان اخر وفى البعض الاخر تفك مسمار معين وتربطه بمكان اخر معين اما من موديل 2005 فما فوق يتم اطفائها بالطريقة التى ذكرتها للاخ صاحب الموضوع واليك بعض الصور التى توضح هذه الطرق وهذه الصور من برنامج اتوداتا.*

* 

*


* 

*


* 

*

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت بالاجابة عليك​


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخي الحبيب الشرح واضح واكثر من رائع 
حياك الله وزادك من علمه اخي العقاب


----------



## سلام تايكر (4 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرأ لك اخي العقاب على هذا الشرح الوافي والجميل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## saad_srs (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العقاب على هذه المعلومات


----------



## جراح فلسطين (6 فبراير 2011)

بن عاطف قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني الاعضاء والمهندسين والمشرفين عندي سؤال اذا احد عنده معلومة فلا يبخل علي
> عندي زميل معه سيارة بيك اب تويوتا 2008 بدل سير التيمت وولعت لمبة التيمت كيف نطفي اللمبه هل تعرفون شفرتها لان لها شفرة يعرفونها اصحاب الشركة


http://www.motorsforum.com/toyota/Landcruiser-100-TBelt-Light-reset-51581-.htm

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_reset_timing_belt_light_on_toyota_hilux_5l

pic up
HERE'S THE PROPER WAY TO RESET THE LAMP:

1. Key off.

2 Press ODO reset button and hold, turn key to on, hold ODO button for ten seconds.

3. Release ODO reset button, press once and release within 3 seconds.

4. ODO will then read 10 or 15 depending if it's a 100,000km cambelt or 150,000km belt. 

5. If 10 then press the odo button (on off) till it reads 20.

6. If 15 then press it until it reads 15 again. 

7. Once it reads 15 or 20 press and hold ODO reset button until the ODO reads current km travelled. 

8. Start engine


Landcruiser
1. T-BELT MODE DISPLAY

a) With ignition turned ON, using the trip switch (select/reset button) change the display to ODO, and turn the ignition OFF

b) While pressing the trip switch, turn the ignition switch ON and hold it for 5 seconds.

c) Release the trip switch, then press the switch again within 5 seconds.

d) The digital display should change to T-belt mode. The initial display "15" (0,000km) is displayed (ie. 150,000km).


2. REWRITING REPLACEMENT VALUES

While in the T-Belt mode, each press of the trip switch will change the displayed value by 10,000km increments. Once " 20 " (200,000km) is reached the display reverts back to " 1 " (10,000km) again. Remember, this setting is the number of kilometres to be travelled before the light comes on next, and once reset this counter will start from zero.

I believe the timing belt interval for all the 100 series engine variants is 150,000km, but this should be checked against each different markets servicing recommendation. This being the case, you shouldn't need to change from the default setting of "15".

Obviously for the US, the ODO is in miles, and I guess the T-Belt warning would be set in 10,000 mile intervals.


3. T-BELT WARNING RESET COMPLETION

a) After setting the replacement setting value, hold the trip switch ON for more than 5 seconds then release the switch.

b) Check that the display has now changed back to ODO and that the warning light has gone off when the engine is started.

NOTE: If the T-Belt mode is completed, even though the belt replacement has not been performed, the T-Belt warning IS reset.

Hope this proves to be of assistance guys.​
Keith


----------

